# Baudoku Zimmerteich



## zwietz (23. Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nun fange ich endlich an meinen Zimmerteich für Emydura subglobosa zu bauen. Ich habe einen gebrauchten Rohbau kaufen können. Diesen möchte ich etwas erhöhen, einen Uferbereich (Aufstieg für die __ Schildkröten) bauen und ein großes externes Landteil. Der Teich soll dann ca. 800-1000 Liter fassen. 
Hier mal die ersten 2 Bilder:

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## Nikolai (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo Zwietz,

gebrauchter Rohbau ist gut

Denke unbedingt an die Statik von dem darunter befindlichen Fußboden. Gewichte von 1t und mehr sind gewöhnlich nicht vorgesehen.

Deine Holzkonstruktion solltest du gut vor Feuchtigkeit schützen. Es bilden sich schnell Kapillare, die das Holz befeuchten.

Wenn alles paßt, ist es bestimmt eine schöne Sache. Ähnliches hatte ich auch schon mal angedacht.

Dann gutes gelingen

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## zwietz (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo,
um Statik mache ich mir keine Sorgen da das Ding im Keller steht. Das Holz werde ich noch lasieren. Aber danke für deine Tipps.
Ich wollte erst einen größeren Teich bauen mit so einen Show-Fenster wie du es hast. Aber ingesamt wäre mir das zu teuer geworden worden (Bau+Unterhalt). 

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo,

hab jetzt genau ausgerechnet dass der Teich um die 700 Liter fassen wird. 

Bin noch bei einer Sache unschlüssig und hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen!? Ich möchte den Teich mit maigrüner PVC-Teichfolie auslegen. Welche Stärke würdet ihr empfehlen? 1mm oder 1,5mm? Mir gehts halt um die Sicherheit und das man sie noch ordentlich falten kann. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

hallo zwietz 

ich glaube die frage nach der folienstärke musst du dir als schildkrötenhalter selbst beantworten. mein erster gedanke gerade war "die haben doch bestimmt krallen" , willst du die folie denn irgendwie gegen die schidkrötenkrallen schützen, oder soll die "frei" liegen bleiben? 

so ausm bauch heraus würde ich wohl eher die 1 mm folie nehmen und dann mit ufermatten abdecken, diese schützt die folie vor spitzen gegenständen (steine, krallen usw..), sieht wesentlich natürlicher aus und sind für die __ schildkröten bestimmt auch "rutschfester" als die blanke folie. es müssen ja nicht die teuren naturagard ufermatten sein, es gibt anbieter, die ne nahezu identische qualität wesentlich preiswerter anbieten. und wenn die folie später nicht sichtbar ist, könntest du auch schwarze folie nehmen, die ist nämlich preiswerter als die "farbige".


----------



## zwietz (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hi,
also die Krallen sind ja lang nicht so spitz und scharf wie zB von Katzen. Ich wollte nur den Boden mit Steinfolie schützen/belegen und den Aufstieg zum Landteil mit Kunstrasen. Aber diese Ufermatte ist natürlich ein sehr guter Vorschlag. Die Seitenwände würde ich "freilassen". Die maigrüne Folie will ich da der Teich viel heller wirkt als mit schwarzer.

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*





zwietz schrieb:


> Die maigrüne Folie will ich da der Teich viel heller wirkt als mit schwarzer.




aus dem gleichen grund haben wir für unseren teichbau (allerdings im garten) sandfarbene folie genommen, ich muss aber ehrlich gestehen, dass ich das nicht mehr machen würde. wenn ich nochmal die wahl hätte, würde ich olivgrüne nehmen, das wirkt nicht so scheckig und ist auch nicht so dunkel wie schwarz.
deine idee mit der steinfolie finde ich gut, die gibts übrigens auch als steinvlies, ist dann lange nicht so "steif" und viel besser bieg- bzw. formbar. aber auf dem grund steinfolie, an den wänden maigrün und an den schrägen kunstrasen oder ufermatte?  das klingt, als würde es sehr "scheckig" wirken (übrigens genau der grund, warum ich keine sandfarbene folie mehr verwenden würde.

wie sieht es eigentlich mit den hinterlassenschaften der __ schildkröten aus? da musst doch sicher regelmäßig wasserwechsel machen, pampe raussaugen usw.. oder?


----------



## zwietz (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> aber auf dem grund steinfolie, an den wänden maigrün und an den schrägen kunstrasen oder ufermatte?  das klingt, als würde es sehr "scheckig"



Mag sein dass es etwas "scheckig wirkt dann, aber in erster Linie kommt es mir auf die Funktion an. Maigrüne Folie: Helligkeit. Steinfolie: Leichter zu reinigen als zig Kilo Kies. Kunstrasen/Ufermatte: als Aufgang zum Landteil zum Schutz des Bauchpanzers der Tiere (Verkratzen)



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigentlich mit den hinterlassenschaften der __ schildkröten aus? da musst doch sicher regelmäßig wasserwechsel machen, pampe raussaugen usw.. oder?



Richtig! Das werde ich mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe raussaugen. Deswegen auch lieber die Steinfolie als den Kies bzw Sand.

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

So, heut hab ich den Teich erhöht. Nun ist der Teich 75cm hoch und der Wasserstand wird ca. 50cm betragen. Die Erhöhung wird nur durch Lochbleche und Winkel fixiert da die oberen 25cm nur der Ausbruchschutz sein wird. Die Teichfolie wird bis zum oberen Rand gelegt und mit Styrophor gedämmt. Damit man sich schon etwas vorstellen kann hab ich das 2. Bild angehangen wo man das Landteil und den Filter provisorisch sieht.

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo zusammen,

heut hab ich den Aufstieg zum Landteil in Angriff genommen. Die Stärke des OSB beträgt 18mm und es gibt noch eine Unterkonstruktion um dem Druck standzuhalten.

Gruß Alex
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt den Boden und die Wände mit 3cm starkem Styrophor ausgelegt. Das soll die Wärme dämmen und Schutz für die Teichfolie bieten.

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## Limnos (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hi

Soll das nur eine Überwinterungsmöglichkeit oder von Dauer sein? Wenn __ Schildkröten keine Sonne oder wenigsten Lampen mit UVA Anteil haben, werden sie rachitisch. Wie ist es mit Pflanzen? Die meisten brauchen ziemlich viel Licht. Nahrungsreste und Exkremente lassen das Wasser sehr schnell schlecht werden. Nennenswerte UW Pflanzen, die einen Teil des Düngwers aufnehmen können, sind unter diesen Bedingungen kaum haltbar. Zu wenig Licht am Grund, werden von den Schildkröten gefressen oder zerfetzt. Es muss wenigsten alle zwei Tage abgesaugt werden. Und selbst dann ist ein Wasserwechsel mindestens monatlich fällig. Die Erhöhung ist kein sicherer Entweichschutz. Ich weiß von __ Wasserschildkröten, die nicht nur aus ihrem Aquaterrarium entwichen sind, sondern danach im Vorhang dicht unter der Gardinenstange saßen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## zwietz (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo!

*Immer mit der Ruhe!!!* HAB ICH IRGENDWO GESCHRIEBEN DASS ICH FERTIG BIN??? :evil
Das Becken ist noch längst nicht fertig! 

1. Soll das keine Überwinterungsmöglichkeit sein sondern das dauerhafte Becken da das tropische __ Schildkröten sind und die nicht im Freien gehalten werden dürfen in unseren Breitengraden.(Wassertemperatur um die 28°C)
2.Pflanzen werden keine reinkommen da diese Art alles frißt was sie zu packen bekommt. Zur Filterung wird ein Teichfilter reinkommen der für 1250 Liter mit Koibesatz reicht; der Teich hat aber nur ca. 700 Liter! Zum Thema Licht: Eine UV-Lampe, ein Wärmespot und Tageslicht-Neonröhren werden eingesetzt. Thema Ausbruch: 25cm Ausbruchschutz reichen auf jeden Fall! Die Seite wo das Landteil hinkommt wird komplett zugebaut und über das Becken kommt noch ne Abdeckung aus Hohlkammerplatten! 
3. Das ein Wasserwechsel notwendig ist ist wohl ganz klar!:__ nase

Ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen der so dermaßen sein Senf zu etwas dazugibt von dem er gar nicht weiß was es mal werden wird! UNGLAUBLICH!!!

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*



zwietz schrieb:


> HAB ICH IRGENDWO GESCHRIEBEN DASS ICH FERTIG BIN??? :evil  ..........
> Ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen der so dermaßen sein Senf zu etwas dazugibt von dem er gar nicht weiß was es mal werden wird! UNGLAUBLICH!!!


Hallo Zwietz,
hey... der Wolfgang hat das sicher nicht böse gemeint.
Er hat gefragt und seine Kenntnisse, Bedenken und Erfahrungen wiedergegeben... das Dir das 'zuviel Senf' ist... das kann er ja nicht wissen, da Du ja nicht allzuviel Details Preis gegeben hast.


> Das Becken ist noch längst nicht fertig!


Das sieht man 


> Zur Filterung wird ein Teichfilter reinkommen der für 1250 Liter mit Koibesatz reicht


ähm... jetzt bin ich mal der Miesepeter... besagter Teichfilter kann ja wohl nur für Jungfische bzw. deren Aufzucht gemeint sein 
Oder ist da eine '0' vergessen worden?

Deine Webseite gibt Aufschluss darauf, dass Du Dich auskennst 
Vielleicht wäre bei der Baubeschreibung auch ein wenig Info zur Technik hilfreich, damit man sofort versteht, was angedacht ist....

Also Zwietz, nicht verärgern lassen... nicht jeder, der 'seinen Senf' zu etwas schreibt, meint es böse.


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*



zwietz schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen der so dermaßen sein Senf zu etwas dazugibt von dem er gar nicht weiß was es mal werden wird! UNGLAUBLICH!!!



Und ich habe lange nicht jemanden mit so schlechten Manieren gesehen - Wolfgang wollte lediglich helfen und nichts von dem, was er geschrieben hat, ist verkehrt, oder?

Da ist eine solche Ansage mehr als überflüssig. Also reiß Dich bitte mal zusammen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christine
Mod-Team und damit zur Senf-Abgabe berechtigt


----------



## zwietz (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo;



> da Du ja nicht allzuviel Details Preis gegeben hast.



Ich möchte ja auch nicht bevor ich diesen Teich bauen eine komplette Bauanleitung schreiben sondern *während* ich ihn baue - drum heißt es Baudokumentation! Und wenn jemand schon beim Rohbau anfängt zu fragen wo denn die Technik und Pflanzen usw sind dann find ich das sehr schade...
Wenn das Teil fertig wäre und der Wolfgang würde seine Bedenken angeben wäre das total in Ordnung für mich aber so!?

Gruß Zwietz


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*



zwietz schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil fertig wäre und der Wolfgang würde seine Bedenken angeben wäre das total in Ordnung für mich aber so!?



Ganz viele User haben genau von solchen Bedenken profitiert, weil sie Fehler vermeiden konnten, bevor das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Auch das ist der Sinn eines Forums. 

Wenn Du Deine Fehler aber lieber alleine machen möchtest...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christine
Mod-Team.


----------



## zwietz (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Sorry,
aber es ist doch logisch dass in einen Teich wo __ Schildkröten leben werden ein Filter, UV-Licht etc. eingebaut werden. Ich halte ja nicht erst seit gestern Schildkröten 

Und: Ich *möchte* dass Senf dazu gegeben wird. Das letzte Bild das ich gepostet hatte war der Rohbau mit Styrophor gedämmt. Wenn er da gefragt hätte warum 3cm und nicht 5cm Styrophor wäre total iO aber da schon mit der Technik etc anzufangen find ich arg komisch. 

Ich bin ca 10 Foren unterwegs und jeder gibt natürlich seinen Senf dazu, aber konstruktiven zum jeweiligen Bauschritt. 

Ich bitte mich nicht falsch zu verstehen aber ich frage doch auch nicht wenn grad jemand im Garten ein Loch gräbt für nen Teich wo der Filter und die Pumpe ist

Gruß Alex


----------



## newbee (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*



zwietz schrieb:


> Ich bitte mich nicht falsch zu verstehen aber ich frage doch auch nicht wenn grad jemand im Garten ein Loch gräbt für nen Teich wo der Filter und die Pumpe ist
> 
> Gruß Alex



Natürlich frage ich das

Dann weiß man obder angedachte Platz reicht und ob die Technik ausreichend ist und was sinnvoller ist, ect. pp

Also ich kann Dich echt nicht Verstehen
Wenn keiner was schreibt ist es nicht Recht und wenn man was schreibt dann iss es au ned Recht


----------



## newbee (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*



zwietz schrieb:


> Sorry,
> aber es ist doch logisch dass in einen Teich wo Schildkröten leben werden ein Filter, UV-Licht etc. eingebaut werden. Ich halte ja nicht erst seit gestern Schildkröten
> 
> 
> Gruß Alex




Hab noch vergessen.

So logisch ist das gar ned.

Viele halten Kois in 2 - 3000L Wasser mit fast keiner Technik , obwohl es doch Logisch ist das Kois mehr Wasser und andere Technik brauchen


----------



## Limnos (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hi


Gerade mit __ Schildkröten wird viel Schindluder getrieben von Leuten, die es zwar gut meinen, aber keine Ahnung haben. 5000 Schildkröten pro Jahr, die allein in den Kölner Zoo geschmuggelt und dort ausgesetzt werden, weil sie ihren Besitzern zu groß und lästig geworden sind, zeigen doch, dass hier Prävention sinnvoll ist.
Ich hätte wohl unter anderem schon wissen müssen, dass Du als terraristisches As keine Ratschläge brauchst. Kannst Du mir diese Unwissenheit noch einmal verzeihen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## zwietz (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*



Limnos schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl unter anderem schon wissen müssen, dass Du als terraristisches As keine Ratschläge brauchst. Kannst Du mir diese Unwissenheit noch einmal verzeihen.



Hallo,

1. mit Sarkasmus kommt man hier auch nicht weiter
2. möchte ich Ratschläge bekommen sonst würde ich nicht in diesem Forum sein, aber dann bitte an der richtigen Stelle! Wie ich jetzt schon ein paar mal schrieb: Wenn ich grad mal beim Holzgerüst bin kommst Du schon mit Filter, Licht etc und setzt schon fast vorraus dass da jemand nen Zimmerteich baut der null Ahnung hat.
3. die Sachen die ich wissen muss welche mit __ Schildkröten zu tun haben (wie zB welcher Filter, welches Licht, ob Bepflanzung und wenn ja welche) hole ich mir bei Experten in einem Schildkrötenforum ein, oder weiß sie schon, und nicht hier.

Gruß Alex
www.schildkröte-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo Alex,

warum gehst Du Wolfgang schon wieder so an? Wo ist denn in seinem Beitrag Sarkasmus? Ich denke, er hat das eher mit einem Augenzwinkern geschrieben. Oder hast Du Mimosen-Marmelade gegessen?

Entweder Du kommst mal wieder runter oder stellst Deine Baudoku vielleicht doch besser gleich Deinen Experten im __ Schildkröten-Forum vor. Dann bist Du vor unseren überflüssigen Ratschlägen sicher.

Mit noch freundlichen Grüßen
Christine
Mod-Team und mit ihrer Geduld bald am Ende

PS: Dieses Thema lesen später vielleicht auch mal User, die weniger Ahnung haben und für diese Ratschläge dankbar sind. Schaden tun sie bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Eugen (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Sorry Alex, aber hast du was geraucht ?
Du bist ja sowas von aggro  
und wenn es dir hier nicht passt und du die wirklich wichtigen Dinge eh woanders herholst,stellt sich mir die Frage,was du hier willst 
__ Schildkröten-Innen-Teiche sind jetzt auch nicht wirklich für dieses Forum interessant. 
Sorry,das mußte jetzt sein. :evil

Edit sagt mir noch,daß dieses Forum "Innenhälterung" benamst ist.


----------



## zwietz (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo zusammen,

heute hab ich mich an das "Schlimmste" gewagt: Die Teichfolie einsetzen. Ich habe mich für sandfarbene, 1mm starke PVC-Teichfolie entschieden. Es war gar nicht so leicht die 16kg schwere Folie ordentlich in die Holzkonstruktion zu bekommen. Am schwierigsten hat sich das Falten der Ecken gestaltet. Nach ca. einer Stunde hin-und herschieben und falten hatte ich es dann geschafft.
Mit Hilfe einiger User habe ich mich für die 1mm Folie entschieden. Mit der dickeren Folie wäre ich bestimmt nicht weit gekommen

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Moin Zwietz,

hier zweifelt niemand daran dass Du Ahnung von __ Schildkröten hast, nur geht es darum wie Du etwas ausdrückst und wie Du die Netiquette hier im Forum annimmst (oder eben nicht).
Was ich hier im Moment von Dir lese erschaudert mich etwas...man kann es auch freundlich sagen! Christine hat Dir dazu bereits einige wichtige Zeilen geschrieben!

Zu Deinem Projekt wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und würde mich auch freuen hier öfter mal etwas von Deinen Schildkrötenteichen zu lesen - aber bitte mit einem anderen Umgangston! 

Ich kenne die turtle-branche ebenfalls schon ein paar gute Jahre und mische (im Moment eher weniger) auch in diversen Fachforen mit -  und weiß, wie es dort auch teilweiße zugeht.
Das ist aber kein Grund Unfrieden hier in`s Forum zu übertragen!

Grüße,
Daniel (auch unter Samba in der Krötenbranche bekannt  )
Mod.Team

P.S: Wenn du mal wieder in der Münchner Auffangstation bist..sag mal Grüße von mir. War schon fast 2 Jahre nichtmehr dort.


----------



## zwietz (6. März 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo zusammen,
mal wieder ein kleiner Schritt. Nachdem ich die Folie angepasst habe während das wasser eingeflossen ist habe ich die überflüssige Folie abgeschitten und oben festgetackert.

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (12. März 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hi,

heute ist die Steinfolie, die ich als "Bodengrund hernehme, gekommen. Außerdem sind die "Handläufe" gebeizt worden.



Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## Tümpler (13. März 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo,

saubere Arbeit, gefällt mir.

lg Daniel


----------



## zwietz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallöchen,

heut habe ich die Haken angebracht die mal die Führung für den Filterschauch sein werden. Außerdem hab ich ein Gestell für den Heizstab gebaut. das gute ist das man davon fast nix sehen wird wenn man davor steht
@Tümpler: Freut mich dass es dir gefällt!

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## Nikolai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo Zwietz,
Du legst ja ein wahnsinniges Tempo vor. Viel Spaß noch.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## zwietz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heut aus OSB ein den Rohbau des Landteils zusammengeschraubt. Hatte erst vor eine Mörtelwanne als Landteil zu benutzen. Jetzt mach ich über die komplette Breite des Teichs ein Landteil innerhalb des OSB-Rahmens und kleide es mit der restlichen Teichfolie aus. So habe ich mehr Platz als nur die Mörtelwanne als Eiablageplatz.


Gruß Zwietz


----------



## zwietz (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hi zusammen,

hab endlich mal weiter gemacht. Die Ufermatte für den Aufsieg zum Landteil ist nun drin und das Landteil ist (ersmal provisorisch bis der Inhalt drin ist) mit Teichfolie ausgekleidet. Die Größe des Landteils beträgt 96x55 cm - also genug Platz zum Buddeln und für verschiedene Temperaturzonen.

Gruß Zwietz


----------



## zwietz (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Servus,

da der Teichfilter den ich benutzen werde über dem Wassersiegel stehen muß hab ich mir was einfallen lassen. Ich habe ein Fach über dem Landteil eingebracht. Dieses wird noch isoliert und mit ner Art Ablauf versehen falls der Filter mal übergehen sollte. Das Brett auf dem der Filter steht ist leicht abfallend zur Teichseite hin wo das Wasser das evtl. übergeht gleich wieder zurück in den Teich laufen kann.
Auf dem 2. Bild sieht man schon wie der Filterschlauch verlegt werden soll bzw. ist.

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hi an alle,

um ordentlich ans Landteil zu kommen (Eier suchen, nachfeuchten, etc) habe ich eine Klappe angebracht:

Gru? Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hi zusammen!

Endlich habe ich den Überlaufschutz für den Filter fertig. Ich hab lang überlegen müssen wie ich da anstelle. Habs dann so gemacht: Das Brett auf dem der Filter steht leicht zum Wasserteil hingeneigt. Das komplette Filterfach mit Teichfolie ausgelegt. Vorne eine kleine Erhöhung gesetzt mit einem Loch wo ein ein Winkelrohrstück eingepasst wurde und mit Silikon verklebt wurde. Am hinteren Ende des Filterfachs eine Klappe angebracht damit ich den Filter auch rausziehen kann. Ich hoffe es ist verständlich mit Hilfe der Bilder.

Gruß Zwietz
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo zusammen,

so, nun ist der Filter komplett installiert und läuft ein paar Tage bis die Tiere rein können. Weiterhin habe ich den HQI-Strahler aufs Landteil gesetzt und die Fassung für den Wärmespot installiert. So langsam wirds...

Gruß Alex
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## herbi (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Danke Alex,...

für die tolle Doku,...( sehr gut durchdacht)

Mach weiter so,...ich denke das die __ Schildkröten hier ein tolles Terrain bekommen,..


----------



## zwietz (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Vielen Dank herbi

Gruß Alex


----------



## zwietz (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hi zusammen,

hab heut das Landteil mit Substrat aufgefüllt. Ich habe mich für eine Mischung aus Sand, Erde und Kokoshumus entschieden. Insgesamt sind es wohl um die 200 kg.

Gruß Alex
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hi,

heute hab ich das Landteil etwas bepflanzt. Hab einfach ein paar Pflanzen ausm alten Paludarium genommen. An die Innenseite der Klappe hab ich ne Korkplatte die ich noch hatte angebracht für die Optik. Vorher hatte ich übrigens das OSB innen komplett mit Epoxydharz versiegelt. Jetzt kommt dann noch ne Blende oben ans Landteil...

Gruß Alex
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo zusammen,

um der Luftfeuchtigkeit Herr zu werden mußte ich einen Deckel bauen. Er besteht aus einer 4mm-Hohlkammerplatte mit einem Holzrahmen. Der Rahmen ist mit Epoxydharz geschützt und mit Silikon abgedichtet. Außerdem ist die Seite wo die Scharniere sind mit einem Rest der Teichfolie geschützt. Also das Tropfwasser kan beim Öffnen dirkt in den Teich zurücklaufen. Ich weiß das man Becken für __ Wasserschildkröten nicht ganz abdecken soll. Darum ist zum Landteil ein 20cm großer Spalt wo die Luft etwas zirkulieren kann. Der Deckel muss leider sein weil ich sonst im Keller eine Tropfsteinhöhle hätte.

Gruß Alex
www.schildkroete-bayern.jimdo.com


----------



## zwietz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hi zusammen,
heute hab ich eigentlich soweit den (vorerst) letzten "bautechnischen" Schritt fertiggestellt, nämlich die Blende am Landteil.


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Hallo Alex,
Schade das eine Abdeckung notwendig ist, aber sieht wirklich schick aus Deine Schildkrötengherberge


----------



## zwietz (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Baudoku Zimmerteich*

Ja, leider. Aber der Deckel ist ja nicht ständig zu.


----------

